# BCY vs Brownell



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

have used BCY for many years as well , but as of late Brownell has made a surge and like many have some to try , have heard many good things about Brownell ( Astro Flight ) and when time allows I will build a set out of it ...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Mmel said:


> I've been using BCY for a few years and like it, but I was wondering if anyone preferred one over the other. I'm guessing they're probably very similar but I don't know.


I've been using BCY materials since I started making bow strings (11-12 years) and can't say enough good things about their products and the way I have been treated over that time span. Two of their latest products have Gore fiber added to the base material acting as a dry lubricant and it is working out for me quite well. The Gore fiber feature is a BCY exclusive so you won't find it anywhere else. I haven't found anything better for speed, stability and durability and customer service.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been using BCY for awhile and haven't found any reason to change. Great product, great service.

HUTCH


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Deer Eliminator said:


> I have been using BCY for awhile and haven't found any reason to change. Great product, great service.
> 
> HUTCH


We have recently switched products to BCY and couldn't be more happier with the outcome. We have a NEW Wicked1 Xtreme blend of fibers we've been using and Ray from BCY has worked with us to find just the right pairing of their products to produce the best possilbe string making material for us as possible. We are really happy with the super light, fast, quiet string, less building time and availability and variety of colors that are available. They have been very professional with us, put out an exceptional product and have had great customer service. We were former Astro flight promoters but after trying the Dyna Flight10 we are more than sold on BCY products and support.


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Wicked1archery, I noticed they say that the D10 is 20% stronger than their old D97. I always liked the D97 until you got a bow around 70 lbs , then it tended to stretch quite a bit more. So for high poundage bows I switched to 452X and Trophy. Haven't gotten any of the new D10 but may have to give it a try also. How much difference is there from the old D97 to the new D10 in how much longer you start the lengths of the new vs old in allowing for the stretch between the two fibers?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

They have also been very good to me, Especially Mrs Judy, a really , really nice person to deal with...Good luck on the new product



Wicked1Archery said:


> We have recently switched products to BCY They have been very professional with us, put out an exceptional product and have had great customer service.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

yeah Judy has helped me out alot lately, im using bcy trophy exclusively myself, not like i have used alot of differnt string materials but it works well and doesnt frizz like 452 did. several i would be happy with im sure.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I mainly use brownell myself. I build a fair amount of strings but don't have a string making company. I am just a part time string maker and build several for a local shop. Brownell has been around for a long time. I like the consistency of their products and the colors. I use xcel and astroflight with very good results.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

I think it's kind of funny that one week everyone is switching to Brownell and then a month later it's BCY; quite the fickle lot. I wonder why Cardiac Kid has not weighed in yet?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I think the only one that has really switched is Joe at Wicked, from Brownell to BCY...I still use both , but more and more of my customers are asking for ASTRO and as it has been working great for them and me too I might add



yakstone said:


> I think it's kind of funny that one week everyone is switching to Brownell and then a month later it's BCY; quite the fickle lot. I wonder why Cardiac Kid has not weighed in yet?


----------



## Bow pro (Mar 4, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> They have also been very good to me, Especially Mrs Judy, a really , really nice person to deal with...Good luck on the new product


Judy is the only one that I would talk to at BCY. She is very helpful.......and always got my orders out to me really quick. I order with a guy their one time and waited a week and a half....I called back and spoke with Judy and she said that the order was never entered. She got the order sent out the next day.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

EPLC said:


> Two of their latest products have Gore fiber added to the base material acting as a dry lubricant and it is working out for me quite well. The Gore fiber feature is a BCY exclusive so you won't find it anywhere else.


I was only aware of the Gore fiber in the Trophy material. What other material has it? Is it D10? I got some D10 to try and liked it, but the material seemed thicker than D97 and when I went to serve my loopes with the tag end method, I had a little more difficulty. I've only built the one set with D10 though so I really should try another string before making a judgement call on it. Other than that it's good stuff!! -Chris


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Spotshooter2 said:


> Wicked1archery, I noticed they say that the D10 is 20% stronger than their old D97. I always liked the D97 until you got a bow around 70 lbs , then it tended to stretch quite a bit more. So for high poundage bows I switched to 452X and Trophy. Haven't gotten any of the new D10 but may have to give it a try also. How much difference is there from the old D97 to the new D10 in how much longer you start the lengths of the new vs old in allowing for the stretch between the two fibers?


Honestly we do not have a history with D97 usage so I can't make a comparison for you. We do know that we can go to zero stretch and zero rotation on our stretcher with the D10 and do this quicker than with any other material that we have used in the past. Joe has a bow that has about 2000 shots on it with D10 and everything is as perfect on it now as when he first installed them, zero stretch. That's pretty impressive and in our opinion it is the most impressive under rated string making material on the market today.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

bowhunterprime said:


> I was only aware of the Gore fiber in the Trophy material. What other material has it? Is it D10? I got some D10 to try and liked it, but the material seemed thicker than D97 and when I went to serve my loopes with the tag end method, I had a little more difficulty. I've only built the one set with D10 though so I really should try another string before making a judgement call on it. Other than that it's good stuff!! -Chris


Here are a few of the reasons Joe has given about liking the D10, zero stretch, zero rotation and the build time and stretching process are greatly reduced. We are not really noticing the differences in string width with the D10 that you are noticing in our experience its been the opposite and we are noticing a thinner, lighter, faster string. Joe is pretty picky about the materials he will work with and if it doesn't feel right to him he just won't bother with it so for him to try the D10 and be that impressed with it really said something to me.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

bowhunterprime said:


> I was only aware of the Gore fiber in the Trophy material. What other material has it? Is it D10? I got some D10 to try and liked it, but the material seemed thicker than D97 and when I went to serve my loopes with the tag end method, I had a little more difficulty. I've only built the one set with D10 though so I really should try another string before making a judgement call on it. Other than that it's good stuff!! -Chris


I was told that they have added it to 8125 but I don't know what they are calling it.


----------



## WallaceB String (Mar 9, 2009)

Paul,

BCY's 2011 product catalog lists it as 8125G, 92% SK75 Dyneema, 8% Gore fiber.




EPLC said:


> I was told that they have added it to 8125 but I don't know what they are calling it.


----------



## bowhunterprime (Jan 28, 2009)

WallaceB String said:


> Paul,
> 
> BCY's 2011 product catalog lists it as 8125G, 92% SK75 Dyneema, 8% Gore fiber.


Cool!! Does it say what a 1/8# spool will cost?


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

I used Brownell for a few years. I moved to BCY and haven't look back. I really don't understood the Astroflight craze. It just seems like a renamed D75 to me. I think when you are looking at string materials, you have a lot of options if your not shooting a lot of poundage and don't live it a temper zone. If you shoot a lot of poundage and/or shoot in a hot climate then you probably want a string material with Vectran in it. To me, 452x and Trophy have better color and more verity. I seem to have more trouble with Excel wax content then BCY's. Of the two BCY materials, I like Trophy better.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

yakstone said:


> I think it's kind of funny that one week everyone is switching to Brownell and then a month later it's BCY; quite the fickle lot. I wonder why Cardiac Kid has not weighed in yet?


Everyone has an opinion on why they like what they like. If anyone has questions on Brownell products or would like to try Brownell I can help. No worries there Yakstone, still getting people to try Brownell and they like what they get.


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

I used JBK bowstrings made from Brownell Astro Flight for both my bows. I have experienced no stretch and no peep rotation over a period of one year and thousands of shots. The string on my hunting bow shows minimal wear after a hard year in some very thick brush in some lousy weather.
Having said that, I am not wedded to any string material. If something better comes along, I'll switch in a heartbeat.
There are some new BCY products that may be as good, or maybe even better- no way of knowing at this point, so I'll stick with Astro Flight and JBK for now.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

EPLC said:


> I was told that they have added it to 8125 but I don't know what they are calling it.


They are calling it 8125-G...it makes a nice build, shorter time in the stretcher and the quality of the string texture seems to be very high quality. We are just now in our test phase with it, but if it shoots anything like it builds we are going to be new fans.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

frankensteel said:


> I used JBK bowstrings made from Brownell Astro Flight for both my bows. I have experienced no stretch and no peep rotation over a period of one year and thousands of shots. The string on my hunting bow shows minimal wear after a hard year in some very thick brush in some lousy weather.
> Having said that, I am not wedded to any string material. If something better comes along, I'll switch in a heartbeat.
> There are some new BCY products that may be as good, or maybe even better- no way of knowing at this point, so I'll stick with Astro Flight and JBK for now.


What kind of bows are these?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Wicked1Archery said:


> They are calling it 8125-G...it makes a nice build, shorter time in the stretcher and the quality of the string texture seems to be very high quality. We are just now in our test phase with it, but if it shoots anything like it builds we are going to be new fans.


Haven't tried the 8125G as yet but I do have some Dynaflight 10 on its way... I understand that the Dynaflight 10 is working out well for you.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Shot 8125 and it was good but then switched to Dyna 97 which was a softer shot but didn't seem to last quite as long then tried Dyna 10 and really liked that, it outlasted the 8125 and Dyna 97 by a long ways. Just put on a Astro string today so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Supermag1 said:


> Shot 8125 and it was good but then switched to Dyna 97 which was a softer shot but didn't seem to last quite as long then tried Dyna 10 and really liked that, it outlasted the 8125 and Dyna 97 by a long ways. Just put on a Astro string today so we'll see how that goes.


 We are building our blend primarily with Dyna Flight10 and really getting excellent results with it. Feedback has been tremendous and also in testing with the 8125-G looks like another great material. Gotta love choice!


----------



## frankensteel (Apr 5, 2006)

Someone asked what bows my JBK Astro Flight strings were on- they"re identical '09 Rytera Alien X's with Hybrix cams, set at 28 1/2" and 60#.
I have no way of checking speeds, but they both shoot really well.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Why does it matter??



EPLC said:


> What kind of bows are these?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Wicked1Archery said:


> We are building our blend


Whats the blend consist of? I dont see any blends on BCY's site...Or is it somthing BCY is doing for you like Brownell does for Vapor Trail? Just curious how you get a company to make a propritary combo for a string maker...I think it would be pretty cool to have somthing that no one else could get...On the flip side probably pretty expensive to have that done

Thanks


----------



## 164343 (Dec 24, 2009)

ex-wolverine said:


> Why does it matter??


That is what we say also.If Astro is going to creep like it was said it would do, why does it matter what bow it is on?


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I've dabbled in both, but mostly use good ole Brownell D75. Affordable, easy to use, durable, and have had few issues w/ stretch.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm also not a professional string maker but have made a fair amount of strings for my self and friends. I've used both manufacturers but primarily I use BCY. I expect that you can get excellent performing strings from either manufacturers materials. One thing I like more about the Brownell materials is the Try-color options. Of course Personal preference, I think they look cool. The speckle pattern that BCY offers doesn't do much for me. looks like somebody doodled on the string with a Sharpie. Again that is just personal preference.


----------



## jaredc (Mar 23, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Whats the blend consist of? I dont see any blends on BCY's site...Or is it somthing BCY is doing for you like Brownell does for Vapor Trail? Just curious how you get a company to make a propritary combo for a string maker...I think it would be pretty cool to have somthing that no one else could get...On the flip side probably pretty expensive to have that done
> 
> Thanks


 
Hey Tom, are we going to be seeing a "Wolverine" Blend in the future?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Yeah, but its only going to come in University of Michigan Colors:darkbeer:



jaredc said:


> Hey Tom, are we going to be seeing a "Wolverine" Blend in the future?


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> Yeah, but its only going to come in University of Michigan Colors:darkbeer:


Sign me up, I'll take a Sharpie to them to get the colors I want.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I will make an exception and do a Boise State version for you



SteveID said:


> Sign me up, I'll take a Sharpie to them to get the colors I want.


----------



## CardiacKid74 (Jan 18, 2005)

So red and gray is out of the question?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

:fish2:



CardiacKid74 said:


> So red and gray is out of the question?


hmmm


----------



## bacon83 (Sep 9, 2010)

This is straight from their website...

"Wicked1Blend- is a combination of 50% Dyna flight10 and a 50% 100 HMPE BCY product, this string was engineered by Joe at Wicked1, it has the same quietness, with a smaller diameter string allowing for a faster string even over other strings on the market today. When you use it you will know that this string is for you, I use on all of my hunting bows..."

I was under the impression that D10 was 100% SK78 which is 100% HMPE. How can you have a blend of two of the same things? What am I missing here?


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Actually, mixing your own blend can be proprietary if you so choose... many companies do this. HMPE isn't proprietary in itself either but Brownell chooses not to identify their specifics. Why is this so concerning to you while it seems to be ok when others do the same thing? Have you considered that due to the lack of response to your beating a dead horse on this that this may simply fall into the quite vast "none of your business" area?


----------



## MISSOURIBOY (Aug 20, 2010)

b0w_bender said:


> I'm also not a professional string maker but have made a fair amount of strings for my self and friends. I've used both manufacturers but primarily I use BCY. I expect that you can get excellent performing strings from either manufacturers materials. One thing I like more about the Brownell materials is the Try-color options. Of course Personal preference, I think they look cool. The speckle pattern that BCY offers doesn't do much for me. looks like somebody doodled on the string with a Sharpie. Again that is just personal preference.



Same here for me. Use BCY the most but have been dabbling with Ultra Cam with pretty good results.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

I think you may have missed my point... MYOB was that point. Boy, talk about having an agenda! His company switched from one supplier to another and now he is going to get slammed here. If he wants to mix whatever he wants to mix what do you care, there are no safety issues here...


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Sorry but this is so typical of some on here. The guy switches suppliers and must suffer the wrath for doing so. "Safety issues", give me a break... you don't have to be a duck to know water. I have no connection to the company you are smearing but what you are doing is no more than a cheap shot for no apparent reason. "No agenda", surely you jest.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Looks like your agenda is to smear another string maker. I have no idea why.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

First, you asked several times what proprietary blend he uses. Then planted a seed that his blend may not be safe. Then hinted that he was dropped from Brownell because of his blend. There may be more but I think this gives an accutate picture of your comments.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

This is where twiz and thousand of others got thier info...So twiz isnt insuating anything its right there in black and white

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1388643&page=1&highlight=xcel01



EPLC said:


> First, you asked several times what proprietary blend he uses. Then planted a seed that his blend may not be safe. Then hinted that he was dropped from Brownell because of his blend. There may be more but I think this gives an accutate picture of your comments.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

So what happened to all of twized's posts?


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

60X said:


> So what happened to all of twized's posts?


?????????????????The ending of this thread makes no sense now. Anyone new to the thread will think EPLC talks to himself. 

However, I do understand why they disappeared.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> This is where twiz and thousand of others got thier info...So twiz isnt insuating anything its right there in black and white
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1388643&page=1&highlight=xcel01


So, if I see the order of events correctly. The string maker announces a switch to BCY products on December 14, 2010 (after at least a year of using a Brownell "blend" of his own w/o any problems or concerns)... then, on January 4th 2011, Brownell posts this disclaimer on its old customer. Hmmm... and yes, this kind of stuff does make me talk to myself. 

Ref: post #101 on page 4 of this thread... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1350598


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

EPLC said:


> So, if I see the order of events correctly. The string maker announces a switch to BCY products on December 14, 2010 (after at least a year of using a Brownell "blend" of his own w/o any problems or concerns)... then, on January 4th 2011, Brownell posts this disclaimer on its old customer. Hmmm... and yes, this kind of stuff does make me talk to myself.
> 
> Ref: post #101 on page 4 of this thread... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1350598


EPLC speaks truth when he states that we have not now, in the past or ever had an issue with safety concerns for our strings and or materials we have used in the past or the present. There has never been a claim of safety issues from any customer past or present. 

Our current blend is by BCY and it was suggested to us by Ray at BCY who worked with us as any good supplier would do, to help us come up with a blend of materials that accomplish what we wanteded them to do. Our strings have been tested and we have never had a complaint past or present in the strength or durability of our strings, actually quite the opposite. 

We are only using publicly available materials that are available to all string makers, we are only using them in a different way. Everyone uses the very same materials in crafting their own strings, so there is no need or reason of concern from anyone as to what we are or are not using. Every string maker has the option of working with the materials they best see fit and we are no different. To call any one of the components that we are using "unsafe" would suggest that the materials made by either company were unsafe and inferior in some way and even for any of the companies to suggest one of their materials were some how "unsafe" should raise a question to ANYONE that were using those materials as to the safety of using them in any string capacity. 

It is very clear that any hidden agendas have been exposed for what they were and I do believe it should be left at that. 

It is unfortunate that some have allowed themselves to be drawn into the string war mentality and used to accomplish the means of those who have personal issues with their customers, it is also very unprofessional and we will no longer address questions of material use publicly in this forum. Our company reserves the right to use any material we want to use and in any way we see fit to use it; as does any other company making strings.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

At the end of the day there are many good options out there for all builders..some very nice materials from both companies..each having its own good perks..so lets just get back to building strings and let them keep making great materials for us to do it with.


----------



## Wicked1Archery (Oct 2, 2010)

Breathn said:


> At the end of the day there are many good options out there for all builders..some very nice materials from both companies..each having its own good perks..so lets just get back to building strings and let them keep making great materials for us to do it with.


Agreed!


----------



## Twiztd1 (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like someone cried and got the threads pulled. Funny how Wicked shows up after the fact. Makes you wonder HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Twiztd1 said:


> Looks like someone cried and got the threads pulled. Funny how Wicked shows up after the fact. Makes you wonder HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


maybe because slamming someone isnt what AT is about? theres nothing to wonder about here....

OH BTW for anyone wondering or worried about a "BLEND" of materials, i currently have a 50/50 BCY D10 and Astro string on my bow right now ! yes a "BLEND" of 2 different company materials, and it performs perfectly


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Bcy!


----------

